# Wahoo on the edge



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

Saturday was a great day. The water was flat and I had a chance to get to the edge on my 19 foot Cape. We started our troll and with in 30 mins we picked up a nice wahoo. Proud of ourselves we both had to get pictures with the fish lol. We trolled for about 3 more hours and picked up three of the smallest mahi i have ever seen. We also had another wahoo strike but he shook the hook. Tried to drop on some shallow spots on the way back but I think those spots got cleaned out before we got to them. Not even a bump and it didn't help we saw a charter boat leaving the spot when we pulled up.


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

here are the pics


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

nice


----------



## younghooker (Oct 7, 2007)

what did the hoo bite ??


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

a naked skirt


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## mickeyj (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## karma (Oct 26, 2007)

nice hoo! Good job! What time of day did you catch him?


----------



## junglegoober (Nov 12, 2010)

0745


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

what junglegoober said he was there


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Well done.


----------



## MyTimeToPlay! (Feb 11, 2011)

How far out were you and how long did it take you to get there? I have a 17 Cape with a Yamaha 115. Thanks and nice catch!!


----------



## dogdoc (Jun 15, 2009)

The Langeeee said:


> a naked skirt


did you use wire or mono?


----------



## The Langeeee (Aug 20, 2010)

wire


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Another nice hooter met its match


----------



## reel kool (May 18, 2009)

*How Far is the Edge from Perdido Pass?*

Fairly new to all of this. How far is the edge from Perdido pass and how deep is the water? Only have a 20' CC. Not too sure about venturing out too far.


----------



## Ozeanjager (Feb 2, 2008)

*the venture*

in the cape horn MyTime you can get there any where from 40 mins to 4 hours ... depending on the seas and how much abuse you want your spinal colum to go thru .... those boats are bullet proof and will not sink -mine will sink like a rock if i run over a log or something or hit big seas and take on water - still if you plan on 1 to 2 s you can have a good day. Its a whoooole different world once you pass the edge .


----------

